# Roxie's birthday party



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie just celebrated her first birthday with Maddie, Austin, Ollie, Kohana, and her new friend Salsa. Of coarse Brutus was there also. I will post pictures later, but that always takes awhile.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Happy Birthday Roxie!!*:whoo:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Roxie!* Sounds like you had a fun day, can't wait to see the pics of the puppy bunch... hoto:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Now that is what I call a party!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROXIE! *
:cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Happy Day!!!! Can't WAIT to see the pics!! Hurry! LOL!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

here is the first.....


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

A couple more....


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!!! That is totally cute!! What a FAB party for Roxie!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

And a couple more....


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What furbaby fiesta! Happy birthday Roxie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Roxie! 

What a great party and I LOVE that photo of Maddie and Salsa. I think Maddie wants to be a big sister already!!!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The piture of Maddie and Salsa was my favorite picture, too!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROXIE!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Roxie! Looks like a fun party! Loved the photos!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday, Roxie!

I loved hearing about the planned party today from the gals who made it to the show. Even better was seeing the pix!

Yes, I admit my husband I were enjoying seeing the picture w/ Maddie & Salsa together. The one with Roxie, Maddie & Salsa. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

A good time was had by all!

The older dogs were all so gentle with Salsa. She really enjoyed her first playdate! She's zonked out right now!

Happy Birthday Roxie! And thank you Cheryl!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, Roxie's one and only 1st birthday party was a huge success! Roxie seemed to have a blast. She may be tiny, but she's a spirited little gal. And that little Salsa is a pistol. She got right in with the dogs and played her heart out. Maddie and she seem to be best buds, probably since they played together at Kimberly's house. I took some videos, and will try to get them downloaded to my computer and eventually to youtube. The dogs all had a blast, and the best part for me is that I have a pooped Hav tonight!:clap2:

Happy 1st Birthday, Roxie!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy 1st birthday Roxie! It looks like a great party! What better way to celebrate than with your hav friends!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Roxie! arty:

What a great party for your first birthday! I love all the pictures!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

happy bday again ROXIE!!

thx from

Austin and Ollie!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Roxie!!
Looks like the fur babies had a great time.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have to admit that my neighbor think that I am crazy hosting a birthday party for my dog (she was at the pet store when I was buying things for the treat bags).


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday to sweet Roxie! :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
I can't believe it has been a year since those sassy diva's were born!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheryl, if you're crazy then I'm insane! I'm already planning out Kubrick's birthday and figuring out what we're going to do to celebrate with him.

Repeat with me: Hello, my name is _insert name here_ and I'm a Crazy Dog Lady.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Roxie!!!

Kisses from Kohana ~ Thank you, we enjoyed your 1st Birthday Party :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great way to celebrate a birthday! It looks like everyone had a doggy good time!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What a fun day for everyone. I noticed it must have been a "black tie" only party since everyone except (Kohana?) was wearing black or black and white. Happy Happy Birthday. And no, you aren't crazy, just in love.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I have to admit that my neighbor think that I am crazy hosting a birthday party for my dog (she was at the pet store when I was buying things for the treat bags).


Love it! Posh is jealous. Would some of you please move out to the middle of nowhere America so Posh can have some Hav friends over?!eace:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> What a fun day for everyone. I noticed it must have been a "black tie" only party since everyone except (Kohana?) was wearing black or black and white. Happy Happy Birthday. And no, you aren't crazy, just in love.


I noticed that too, Lisa. It seems like most of our gatherings have a predominance of members from Team Cream! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, very cute photos. Thanks for sharing them Cheryl. A belated Happy Birthday to Roxie, too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful party! Happy belated birthday, Roxie!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay one more picture from the birthday party. This is Maddie & Salsa.

I'm basically just practicing attaching a picture. I think I got it!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shot Debby!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debby, love that picture! It looks like Salsa is about to take a big bite out of Maddie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! What a great birthday party for Roxie! Loved seeing all the pictures and all the havs-complete with little Salsa!

FABULOUS!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

What great pictures and a fun birthday.

And a belated Happy Birthday to Roxie!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like a fabulous party! What a bunch of sweeties! Thanks for sharing the pictures! Stella says, "Happy Birthday Roxie!"


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

O.K.....better late than never. Finally downloaded a couple of pics from my camera of Roxie's party. The first is of beautiful Catherine (Ollie and Austin's Mom) holding Salsa, and the second is of her holding the birthday girl, Roxie.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROXIE!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Catherine and Jeanne!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jean--great pics!!! Did any of the videos turn out? If not we will have to try again at the dog park.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, those are nice pictures! I love how happy Catherine looks in both of them!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Catherine always has that beautiful smile on her face! Everytime I see her, she's smiling.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Thats cause shes a crazy dog lady!!!

Thx...that was so sweet..Hugs


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

what great pictures...Catherine, great to "see" you :biggrin1:

I'm green with envy that so many of you live close to one another and can get together


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Very nice pictures. HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROXIE !!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread. Great pictures. Happy belated Birthday Roxie!!!!


----------



## Taz' Mom (Mar 10, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like a great party! Obviously I need more (or any) Havanese owners to move here so we can have a furbaby party.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

O.K.....since the "Apples and Oranges" secret has been revealed, I can now post a couple of videos taken at Roxie's 1st birthday party. I waited until now because at the end of one, if you have good computer sound and good ears, you can hear someone saying that Tinky is pregnant. I didn't want to ruin Kimberly's surprise.:biggrin1: I have one other video taken at the party that is mostly of Salsa and Maddie playing, so I'll put that one on Salsa's thread. Here are the videos of Roxie's party....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are all adorable playing together! I think Havs play with a lot of gusto. It's so cute.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well you know I had to come find the other video's after seeing Maddie and Salsa. I love watching them all play together, looks like everyone had a blast. Thanks for sharing.


----------

